# Tattoo question - 5/3



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

When it comes time to tattoo....
IBGA.... If I stand behind the goat looking towards it's head, I would tattoo the right ear with the herd prefix. In the left ear would be the letter code and number. Right?

On the website it doesn't say the letter for 2011, I know I can call. But what is the # that comes after the letter? Is it a number you choose for your animal?

With doing this, do you have to add a scrapie tag, or does it depend on your state? These girls will be for 4H <hopefully!>. I'm going to find out from the 4-H leader, but in general, do you still have to add a scrapie tag?

How much time do you typically give between tattooing and showing? I'm hoping to get this done probably in early to mid May if my kids want to try for the first show in our area - early June. Would that be enough time?


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Tattoo question*

Yes, right is prefix. Left is number. A is the number this year. My first born is A1 and so on down the line.
Here, if they are tattooed, they dont have to have a scrapie. You just have to take thier papers to the show to prove they are reg.
Tattoo a week or so before, the green in will have time to wear off thier faces.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Tattoo question*

Yep...goats right= herd tattoo, goats left= individual animal #. You can use Any number you like but the Boer associations suggest you start the Id number with an A this year, what follows that is completely up to you.
In Indiana, as well, if a goat is registered and tattooed it does not need a scrapies tag, AS LONG AS the original registration paperwork is physically present anytime the goat is moved ie: shows, vet,sale. 
I like to tattoo my kids ASAP, 6 weeks or so. They are smaller and easier to hold which gives a better stamp. Also if your tattoo is partially or completely illegible you still have time to Fix it, because it must be very clear so show officials can easily read it. Also the tattoo has time to scab over and heal thoroughly before the show, because a goat with a touchy ear Will Not Show very well. And lastly, when you tattoo them young they have more time to foget How Much They Hate You before the show...but that is just My Opinion...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Tattoo question*

Wow thank you for the help I GREATLY APPREICATE IT! I hope KY rules are the same and the scrapie tag wouldn't be needed. It wouldn't make sense to have to tag them plus have their paperwork in hand if they are tattooed. 
I plan on getting the tattoo kit first thing next month and we'll do our oldest 2 kids, and then we'll do the others at the end of April, that would give us plenty of time for them to heal.

Now just trying to find an inexpensive tattoo kit that has numbers/letters. I'm sure Tractor Supply has them and I can check when I go get grain next week, since the feed store and TSC are close together - 40 minute drive....


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Tattoo question*

Candice, I hope you don't mind me hijacking on here to ask another tattoo question!  What do you do if the tattoo is faded? The doe I bought today has the prefix clearly legible in the right ear, but the last two numbers on the left ear look a bit faded. I can read it only because I know what it is, but barely. Does it need to redone somehow, or will cleaning it with something make it more legible? It's green ink.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Tattoo question*

before you go restamping her....Hold a flashlight behind her ear then try to read the tattoo...As long as it is even slightly visible it is OK. Restamping is extremely messy and sort of frowned upon. Anytime you mess with ANY sort of Official identification mark, especially if it is supposed to match paperwork, questions can arise as to the legitimacy of the tattoo. Really you could retattoo it with ANY #/letters, and that makes people wonder if the present tattoo is actually the Correct tattoo. If it is only a few holes that are not visible making a letter look like a different letter you can fix that with...get ready...A syringe filled with green ink....AND a really big and strong person to hold the rascal still....


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Tattoo question*

Thank you again! I will try the flash light trick. :thumb: She also had an "external ID" numbered tag in her left ear.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Tattoo question*



Perfect7 said:


> ... She also had an "external ID" numbered tag in her left ear....


....You aren't supposed to say That either....another "official type" id...maybe edit


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Tattoo question*



()relics said:


> Perfect7 said:
> 
> 
> > ... She also had an "external ID" numbered tag in her left ear....
> ...


 :angel2: 
The flashlight tricked worked! :leap: Thank you. :hi5:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Tattoo question*

You learn quickly....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Tattoo question*

We should receive our tattoo kit on Thurs. I had to go with the ink in the kit <black>... Our girls will be 3 months on the 23rd of May....but might be shown on June 6th depending on show time <they get out of school for summer I believe on the 7th>.

I do have a list somewhere of supplies to have on hand <toothbrush, baby wipes, gloves, something to clean the ear with before...> any tips or things I should be thinking of? I know it's supposed to be between the blood vessels.....I've never seen a tattooed goat ear before....

If anyone has any pics of a goats tattoo....heh... 

We also have to have the scrapie, so I think we will do it all at once so we don't have to keep torturing them with this 

Which ear does the scrapie go in? I know my fullbloods supposably have them in the correct ears, but want to double check if they are correct - I'd have to go out and look to see which ears they have theirs in.

We've never done a scrapie either....ACK! going to be....an..INTERESTING....weekend.

And to round out their torture, we'll probably clip before or a day after we do this.

How long does it take for the tattoo/scrapie to heal?

Thanks again, I know I have a million questions!

The county 4-H goat show for the kids will be at the end of July...hopefully they will have a show or two in before then  They are really excited!


----------

